# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Foto objektesh arkeologjike

## shendelli

Perkrenare Ilire

----------


## shendelli

.

----------


## gladiator

Illyrian warrior

----------


## shendelli

.

----------


## shendelli

..

----------


## shendelli

,

----------


## shendelli

,,

----------


## shendelli

`

----------


## shendelli

``

----------


## shendelli

,.

----------


## shendelli

.,

----------


## shendelli

.,,

----------


## shendelli

.

----------


## shendelli

..

----------


## shendelli

.,

----------


## shendelli

,.

----------


## shendelli

,

----------


## shendelli

,,

----------


## shendelli

`

----------


## shendelli

``

----------

